# king kong parrot fish



## LISA HOGG

Clean my 60 gal tank all fresh water after 10 day of cycling the water i purchased a 6" king kong parrot / 6'' feather fin cat fish, 6 day ago been feed them floating cichlid stick i started to notice the parrot was not eating i put some food flakes in still not eating very little if any .Over all parrot fish has been happy swimming playing great personality, parrot fish keep chasing the cat fish doing a lot of damage to his top fin I decided to take cat fish from the tank today after removing the cat fish the parrot fish has backed himself in the top corner with his top fin out of the water he tilted at a 45 degree angle sideways. he act stressed just staring at me not swimming at all if i walk over to the tank he will turn completely over on his side, when i walk away he go back to a 45 degree angle. So in fear i change 30% of the water put new filters in . still no change in his actions he will not stop staring at me . Any help will be a appreciated .

THANK LISA


----------



## shiftyfox

How did you cycle your tank..? If it was from scratch there's no way it's cycled in 10 days. 
First step is to check your water parameters for Ammonia, Nitrite and Nitrate and then go from there.


----------

